# What breed is my kitten?



## LeahCap (Sep 15, 2020)

(Not sure if this post goes here) I recently got my first ever cat and her previous owners didn’t know what breed she was and I am unable to tell. I looked up kittens and I found Maine **** kittens that look some what similar to her, but she isn’t as furry or as defined in the face as a Maine ****, so
maybe a mix? I truly cannot tell cat breeds apart. She should be around 15ish weeks old. She also has tufts of fur on the bottom of her paws(not all of them have it though). Thanks!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She is so cute! She might have some Maine **** in her genes, but without papers, she's either a DLH (domestic long haired) cat or DMH (domestic medium haired) cat. She already looks like she's in charge.


----------

